# Oscar Peterson



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Jazz Pianist extraordinaire! He is just such a pleasure to listen to. Crisp, clean, melodious and full of joy with a bit of sadness thrown in here and there. He is my favorite Jazz Artist.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

He does well on Clavichord too


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Back in the 70's in GB 'crossover' meant having the talent and personality to be invited to play on mainstream Saturday night TV entertainment shows. Hence everyone knew James Galway, Joe Pass or Oscar Peterson.

My dad encouraged my nascent interest in Jazz by taking my mum and I to see Ella Fitzgerald at the London Palladium for my 19th(?) birthday. I was more impressed with her pianist for the evening, who had his own set before the interval. Oscar had the ability to reach out and entertain while playing complex and invigorating music. Needless to say he was a great accompanist too.

I wonder if his sheer productivity damaged his standing? After all It's hard to be known for a standout LP when everything you touch is gold and a new one came out every 3 months.

He was a great influence on Nat King Cole and Ray Charles.

I loved it when he slowed down.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Get this album Captain, smashing.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I've heard some of his work with the Oscar Peterson Trio, and he is the real deal.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Night Train is a classic album. Also Oscar Peterson Trio + One featuring Clark Terry.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

starthrower said:


> Night Train is a classic album. Also Oscar Peterson Trio + One featuring Clark Terry.


Both great. And as accompanist, I think of the wonderful Ella and Louis albums. Armstrong and Peterson interacting on "Let's Do It" is one of my favorite tracks of all time.

I need to hear him on the clavichord with Joe Pass.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

guys, anybody seen this? All pianist should bow before him. If you play piano, have a handkerchief waiting then weep....(I did..


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, that was fun. No way to compete with those giant spider hands and a left hand that's almost as strong and independent as the right.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

DeepR said:


> Yeah, that was fun. No way to compete with those giant spider hands and a left hand that's almost as strong and independent as the right.


I love Hennig Pedersons reactions too...


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I heard him first on the Norman Granz "Jam Session" album. A great, no doubt.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

mikeh375 said:


> guys, anybody seen this? All pianist should bow before him. If you play piano, have a handkerchief waiting then weep....(I did..


That was truly amazing! If you've got any other videos or recommendations for any part of the jazz world, bring them on.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

mikeh375 said:


> guys, anybody seen this? All pianist should bow before him. If you play piano, have a handkerchief waiting then weep....(I did..


Fantastic!  Thanks.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

bharbeke said:


> That was truly amazing! If you've got any other videos or recommendations for any part of the jazz world, bring them on.


Glad you liked it bharbeke, DeepR and Captain.... here's some more from the same gig at Ronnie Scotts....where did I put my handkerchief.....


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

That's what I call "swinging hard!"

Lovers of Oscar Peterson should be aware of his predecessor, Art Tatum as well...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

millionrainbows said:


> Lovers of Oscar Peterson should be aware of his predecessor, Art Tatum as well...


And Tatum's predecessor Fats Waller. I prefer Fats over the other two. He has more charm and personality.

But Peterson deserves credit for perseverance in an age of silly predgudice against Canadian jazz musicians.


----------



## rbacce (Nov 3, 2018)

This is how every jazz ballad wants to sound like...


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Tremendous facility, but he's never done it for me...


----------



## mrdoc (Jan 3, 2020)

Walkin' My Baby Back Home · Oscar Peterson · Stéphane Grappelli ..

One of my favorites.
The "Jazz in Paris" label was available with many great artists for next to nothing.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

rbacce said:


> This is how every jazz ballad wants to sound like...


wonderful version for sure. I've never explored too much his discography because usually when I hear Peterson (or Tatum) I hear musicians with an incredible talent but that are showing their chops. But I loved this one. And also the bluesy sound of it. Miles Davis used to say that Peterson didn't know how to play the blues, but this sounds wonderful to me.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Jay said:


> Tremendous facility, but he's never done it for me...


I can relate to that. There are some other mainstream pianists I really enjoy like Ray Bryant, and Kenny Barron. And Hank Jones is great too. And of course the iconoclasts like Monk, and Bill Evans. And Duke Ellington had a unique and economical style.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Amazing solo on Wave


----------

